# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech SL3 BruteForce Cloud System: Automatic System for Sales Credits via Paypal

## mohamed73

*Update 10.01.2013*  *Fully automatic system for selling your power.*  Just add a link to  the msm in the classifieds (or make redirect to  your own domain).  Client will be able to see all about your offer, can  buy credit himself  and add hash to your cloud. All you have to do is  look how much money do  you have     You can create your own site for selling credits in MSMFully editable individual site (text/colors/images/logo)Paypal payment supportedOnline credit sellingYou   can use variables: {{ time_queue }} - estimated end time of current   queue, {{ time_yours }} - estimated end time of next hash added *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

